# Value Craft power tools... Who made em?



## watermark (Jan 29, 2013)

I was given a ValueCraft BS about 2 years ago and have not been able to find much at all online other then people asking the same questions. Does anyone know who made them or if parts are still available?

I haven't done anything more then plug it in and see if it ran since the day I got it but have some project ideas that would be nice to use it on. Before I tear it apart and try and get it in shape I want to know if it's even worth the time or if I find parts that need to be replaced if it's worth spending any $$ on it.

Model 8160 year 1988/9


----------



## David_H (Oct 16, 2014)

The company on the motor is who most likely made it. Rexon is a company based in Taiwan, that makes tools for other companies who put there name on it. Rexon has a web site if you are very familar with tools sold at big box stores then you may recognize a few that are under the porter cable name and I am sure a few others. Its a well known secret that big tool companies outsource the manufacturing of tools to companies like Rexon that make the tool and slap another companies name on it. Its the same reason you can walk into harbor freight pick a power tool and do some research, you'll often find the same tool sold by a bigger name for a lot more. An example is the 9 inch band saw at Harbor Freight is the same one that is sold at Home Depot under the Ryobi name. The ryobi goes for $129 and the HF can be had for less than $100.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Find out which parts need to be replaced, if any. If just bearings or tires, those are off the shelf parts.


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.defodesign.com/tradesman_rexon/index.html


----------



## watermark (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I found these old craftsman saws that look identical to it so maybe the same just branded differently.

Is it safe to assume blades would be the same length?


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

This might help your search.

http://www.purplewave.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?090219/4553

http://www.fixya.com/support/t17632160-valuecraft_model_8160_10_inch_band_saw


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey, I have one of those. Bought it in 1998 for about $69.95. 
Mine is a Rockwell Delta.
I think the blades are 56 1/8" long. Will check when I get home.


----------



## watermark (Jan 29, 2013)

ohtimberwolf Thanks for sharing.

crank49 that would be a huge help. I want to make sure blades are readily available before I get too excited.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep, the blade for mine is 56 1/8" long.
It seems that there are a whole group of brand names on this saw.
And, even Lennox has blades for it.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Take a string and run it around the wheels as if it were a blade. Then measure how much string you needed. Easy.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: I guess you could skip the measuring step if you use a cloth tape measure like the one you use to determine your waist size


----------

